# What do you think of Dubai land?



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

With the released of Falcon City of Wonders, the controversial Bawadi, Western City, Beautyland and others... what's your opinion about Dubailand now? Answer the poll and give your opinion


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

In my city, never, in Dubai 95% yes, 5% is Bawadi. Without Bawadi and also Falcon city maybe...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubailand rocks!

I like the style, City of Arabia, the Skidome, Legends Dubai, Heritage Vision, Sports City, Waterworld, Biodome, Pharaos Theme Park.. 
and Al Bawadi  

i love it.

and i am sure there will be more entertainment projects, i mean, there is no need to announce them at early stages since they don't have to sell apartments.

This is what Mo wanted with the last announcement of Dubailand being on hold for Res projects.

There is a lot of entertainment announced already anyway.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Not my city but I hope I can still have an opinion. 
In Dubai, yes definitely, just get rid of the replicas. It's weird because the al bawadi is both the best and worst project released so far. In terms of entertainment it's exactly what dubailand needs. However... you know the rest .

What Dubailand needs and doesn't have now is a central theme (preferably something arab). Without one it won't be one huge park but a collection of different tourist projects thrown together in the same place. Disney has all its cartoons and movies to base its parks on. Dubailand needs something similar


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't really think much of Dubailand. I like urban development and waterfront living.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

I like Dubailand very much - exactly what Dubai needs for its goals.


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes Dubailand is good for Dubai ? But will they ever achieve it ?


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

investors gambling paradise


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

I would like to see Al-Bawadi, Falcon City, BeautyLand and Toilet Paper City built....only to spectacularly ruin the whole of DubaiLand, rain down waves of shame upon the Dubai Government, Sheikh Mohammed resigning after mental health problems and ending up in an asylum (erm..preferably in Healthcare City) and Dubailand become, erm..well, very much like Wonderland in Creekside Park...rusty, dirty, old..and shit!

If these rubbish copycat projects go ahead, Dubai deserves to be doomed.

On the otherhand..get rid of the numbskulls who are fooling Sheikh Mohammed into believing in these hair-brained projects, and you might just have something in Dubailand comparable to DisneyLand, Florida. Good Luck Dubai.


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dubai needs it, simply because of their one dimensional tourist industry (at the moment atleast). Not too much to attract families so Dubailand is the remedy.


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

r we getting a disneyland


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Nope. Although it was considered but they're quite content with Hong Kong for the time being.


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

hong kong? psch! y cant we just get one? i mean, look at the target market: entire middle east n north africa. heck, u can count iran, india as well.


----------

